# Good English-language magazine about Spain



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This isn't advertising - I just wanted to alert people to this excellent free online publication which has many interesting articles about the politics, economics, culture and sport of our adopted country.

QorreO | News, comment and analysis on Spain and the Iberosphere

if you are on Facebook you can sign up and get links to the weekly articles delivered to your profile page.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This isn't advertising - I just wanted to alert people to this excellent free online publication which has many interesting articles about the politics, economics, culture and sport of our adopted country.
> 
> QorreO | News, comment and analysis on Spain and the Iberosphere
> 
> if you are on Facebook you can sign up and get links to the weekly articles delivered to your profile page.


I have several advanced students who know expressions like to _stick to the _

_point_, to _get bogged down in_ and _to come up with_ an idea (fellow teachers will 

be impressed by their level, I'm sure!) and I'm always looking for articles in 

English that will interest them. I bet I'll find smth in here that I'll be able to 

use.

Thanks!


----------

